# South African plumber expats, advice needed!



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I am British, my husband is South African and a qualified plumber. 

I'm looking for advice on how he would go about registering as a plumber in the UK if we were to move there, does he need to retrain? 

Looking for expats from SA that have done this or someone who knows how we could do it!


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

He should check this website to start with:

https://engineers.gassaferegister.co.uk/Default.aspx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think there is compulsory registration scheme for plumbers, but there are recognised training courses leading to various qualifications in plumbing. Overseas-qualified plumbers should contact Non-UK Qualifications: UK NARIC | JIB-PMES about how they can register in UK. If he wants to work with gas, he needs to be registered with Gas Safe. See Gas Safe Register | Ensure your gas engineer is registered.


----------

